# [Liberté] Hadopi : France vs. Europe (Allez l'Europe !) [2]

## kernelsensei

Suite du thread [Liberté] Loi Hadopi : France vs. Europe (Allez l'Europe !).

----------

## davidou2a

Un thread comme celui la ne peut qu'etre très suivi  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

En poursuivant ce qui était discuté dans le dernier fil :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Ce soir, à 21h, ne ratez pas la causerie de l'April sur Hadopi. C'est Alix Cazenave, responsable des affaires publiques, qui répondra à nos questions sur IRC/XMPP.

 

Cette causerie fut véritablement très intéressante. Vous pourvez maintenit lire ce qui y fut dit.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Chez nos voisins d'outre-Manche, on se rend compte que le prix de la surveillance du Net dépasse de loin les estimations de manque à gagner faites par l'industrie du disque ! Et en France ?

 

Voilà la réponse: Hadopi devrait coûter 30 millions d'euros par an (et on parlait de 100 millions pour la mise en place initiale). À titre de comparaisons, 30 millions d'euros c'est un cinquième du chiffre d'affaire réalisé (pendant un an là aussi) par les maisons de disques + ITunes.

Du côté du processus de mise en place (ou d'abandon ?) de la loi Hadopi 2, la saisine du conseil constitutionnel sera faite lundi ou mardi.

----------

## Magic Banana

Cette après-midi, le parti socialiste a saisi le Conseil Constitutionnel. Vous pouvez lire, brut de décoffrage, la saisine ou simplement vous concentrer sur l'exégèse qu'en fait PC Impact. Ça m'a l'air convainquant...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Du côté européen cette fois : à partir de demain sera discuté, pendant 28 jours, l'avenir du Net. Sa neutralité est notamment remise en cause. Le fameux amendement 138 au paquet Telecom est aussi sur la sellette. Du coup, la Quadrature du Net a envoyé une lettre au ministre français en charge du paquet Telecom (Christian Estrosi) et nous invite à contacter les eurodéputés en charge de ce dossier (avec un dossier de 22 pages, ou son résumé de deux pages, pour nous aider dans notre argumentaire).

----------

## Magic Banana

Parlons encore un peu d'Europe... ou plutôt du lobbying du gouvernement français auprès des députés de nos voisins européens. Ainsi, une député suèdoise contre la coupure de la connexion Internet en cas de partage, via Internet, de contenus soumis au droit d'auteur, parle de pressions en provenance de l'ambassade de France (article en suèdois traduit en français paru dans le troisième journal de Suède en terme de distribution).

----------

## Magic Banana

Alors qu'un sondage IPSOS discrédite complètement les affirmations assénées par le gouvernement pour justifier Hadopi ("la France est championne du Monde du piratage", "les pirates pillent la culture sans contre-partie financière", "tout téléchargement d'œuvre est un manque à gagner", etc.), les consultations pour Hadopi 3 se poursuivent dans la plus grande opacité. Il suffit de voir comment et par qui elles sont organisées pour savoir qu'il n'ensortira rien de positif pour l'internaute.

----------

## Magic Banana

Finalement, c'est encore pire que ce que j'écrivais ! La mission Zelnik semble avoir mené un travaille plutôt sérieux mais Frédéric Mittérand, avant même que le rapport lui soit remis, refuse par principe tout effort de compréhension d'un mécanisme de rémunération de type "licence globale" :

 *Frédéric Mitterrant (entretien pour le Figaro) wrote:*   

> Je n'ai aucune idée préconçue et j'attends le rapport. Une chose est sûre, je ne reproposerai pas la licence globale dont personne ne sait exactement en quoi elle consiste et dont le principe même l'expropriation des droits d'auteur est refusé par tous les créateurs.

 

Manifestement, il n'a, par exemple, pas cherché à lire Internet et Création de Phillipe Aigrain et ignore (ou plutôt feint d'ignorer) l'existence de nombreux artistes (voir par exemple la plate-forme Création Public Internet) en faveur d'un partage libre de leur œuvre contre une taxe qui les financerait.

Mais le pire est juste après dans l'entretien :

 *Frédéric Mitterrant (entretien pour le Figaro) wrote:*   

> Non. Il n'y aura pas de loi Hadopi 3 pour le piratage, c'est fini. Pour le reste, c'est-à-dire l'offre légale et la rémunération, nous verrons la nature des mesures proposées par la mission.

 

Il n'y aura donc aucune loi contraignante pour améliorer l'offre légale actuelle. Attention, cela ne n'empêche pas d'instaurer de nouveaux prélèvements en se basant sur les textes existant (du genre "compension pour copie privée"). Donc pas de licence globale, de contribution créative ou de mécénat global mais probablement... une taxe sur les FAI et sur les moteurs de recherche (?!), sans aucune contrepartie pour l'internaute qui continuera à être fliqué par l'Hadopi, comme le demande la Sacem et l'Adami. D'autres proposent même de taxer les embeds de Youtube (130€/an pour 6 embeds... et ça reste proportionnel pour plus d'embeds). La Sacem et l'Adami, qui ne manquent pas de toupet, expliquent que la licence globale sera envisagée si la taxe seule ne les satisfait pas. Genre "on vous met la taxe d'abord et peut-être qu'ensuite on vous donnera le droit de partager votre culture" :

 *Bruno Boutleux de l'Adami (chat avec les lecteurs du au Monde) wrote:*   

> La circulation des œuvres sur Internet se fait aujourd'hui sans nécessairement recourir à des supports de copie (exemple du streaming) et génère pour autant un préjudice pour les artistes et les auteurs-compositeurs. La rémunération compensatoire demandée par la Sacem et l'Adami vient donc compléter cette rémunération pour copie privée.
> 
> Elle n'a rien à voir avec la licence globale qui, dans le cadre d'Hadopi, ne se justifie pas. Tous les ayants droit sont néanmoins d'accord pour dire que la licence globale pourrait être en quelque sorte la "dernière cartouche" pour le cas où Hadopi ne produirait aucun effet, ce que nous ne souhaitons pas. 

 

Bien sûr, les collectifs d'internautes (par exemple la ligue Odebi) ont réagi pour rappeler qu'une licence globale ce n'est pas qu'une taxe, c'est aussi sa contre-partie :

 *Ligue Odebi wrote:*   

> Sans des devoirs en miroir des revenus qu'elle reçoit de l'impôt républicain, toute construction ne serait qu'un racket de plus organisé par l'État au profit d'intérêts privés.

 

J'aurais aimé vous écrire que l'on peut rester optimiste en regardant ce qui se passe en Europe... Seulement voilà, Le Conseil Européen continue à s'opposer, avec des arguments facilement démontés par la Quadrature du Net (et tout citoyen censé et de bonne foi), à l'enterrinement du fameux amendement 138. Et niveau "les majors demandent tout ce qu'elles veulent", nos voisins ne sont pas tellement mieux lottis. Ainsi, chez les Britanniques, la major EMI tente d'obtenir l'enseignement aux enfants de 5 ans (?!) que "partager, c'est mal" et, chez les Allemands, une société s'affichant comme "anti-piratage" explique aux majors comment elles peuvent multiplier par 150 leur chiffre d'affaire en adoptant un business model basé sur des sanctions pécunières à l'encontre des internautes qui s'échangent les œuvres (donc il est recommandé de fournir l'offre légal la plus mauvaise qui soit pour obtenir le plus d'argent possible) !

Je viens de me relire et j'ai comme une envie de vomir. Pas vous ?  :Confused: Last edited by Magic Banana on Tue Oct 13, 2009 11:22 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens de me relire et j'ai comme une envie de vomir. Pas vous ? 

 

Oui, effarant. C'était déjà à des années lumières de la réalités, là on se croirait dans une société à la "brazil" (sans - ou pas encore avec - le coté espionnage du peuple) où l'intérêt privé passe avant toute choses.

----------

## Magic Banana

Vendredi dernier, sur France Culture, la deuxième partie de l'emmission Place de la toile était consacrée à la neutralité du Net. Jérémie Zimmermann et Benjamin Bayart (que l'on ne présente plus) étaient invités. Le podcast se cache derrière ce lien.

----------

## Magic Banana

En parlant de Benjamin Bayart, sa conférence "Qui cherche à contrôler l'Internet ?" est disponible en ligne. Et ce même Benjamin Bayart animera avec Alix Cazenave (en charge des dossiers institutionnels, législatifs et réglementaires à l'April) la conférence "Loi Hadopi et contrôle du Net" samedi prochain lors des dixièmes JDLL (planning des conférences) à CPE Lyon (campus de La Doua). Venez nombreux ! En tout cas, j'y serai !

----------

## Magic Banana

Des nouvelles à la fois du côté Français et du côté Européen.

Commençons par ce dernier. Les choses vont mal. Le Conseil, méprisant le vote de 88% du Parlement pour l'amendement 138 au Paquet Telecom (un amendement faisant de l'accès à Internet une liberté fondamentale dont on ne peut pas priver un citoyen sans intervention d'un juge), a fait une proposition destinée à remplacer cet amendement. Les deux négotiateurs (Catherine Trautmann et Alejo Vidal-Quadras) délégués par le Parlement sont en train de le trahir :

 *Philippe Aigrain, co-fondateur de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> Ce revirement ébranle de façon inquiétante le pouvoir du Parlement. Il révèle un profond manque de transparence et de crédibilité démocratique des institutions européennnes. Les négociateurs, guidés par Catherine Trautmann, ont décidé d'ignorer le mandat qu'ils ont reçu de la délégation parlementaire et d'accepter une base de négociation qui réduit la protection des libertés des citoyens en comparaison des garanties offertes par la Convention Européenne des Droits de l'Homme. 

 

 *Jérémie Zimmermann, co-fondateur et porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> Lorsque le Parlement a par deux fois adopté l'amendement 138, il a clairement affirmé que le libre accès à Internet faisait partie intégrante des libertés fondamentales, et qu'il ne pouvait être restreint sans une décision préalable d'un juge. Mme Trautmann et M. Vidal-Quadras viennent d'accepter que les États membres puissent restreindre les libertés des citoyens selon leur bon vouloir. Cette manœuvre scandaleuse pourrait ouvrir la porte à la mise en place de 'ripostes graduées', de discriminations sur les contenus ou encore le filtrage arbitraire du Net partout en Europe

 

Pendant ce temps la Finlande choisit effectivement (et à l'instar de l'Estonie) de faire de l'accès à Internet une liberté fondamentale. Mieux, elle garantit à ses citoyens une connexion à 1Mb/s aujourd'hui... et à 100 Mbps en 2015 !

Passons à la France. Le gouvernement vient de transmettre 14 pages censées répondre aux critiques formulée dans lors de la saisine du Conseil Constitutionnel. Les arguments développés sont toujours aussi bancals. Du coup, on attend la réponse du Conseil Constitutionnel soit jeudi prochain, soit celui d'après.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Bayart animera avec Alix Cazenave (en charge des dossiers institutionnels, législatifs et réglementaires à l'April) la conférence "Loi Hadopi et contrôle du Net" samedi prochain lors des dixièmes JDLL (planning des conférences) à CPE Lyon (campus de La Doua). Venez nombreux ! En tout cas, j'y serai !

 

... et c'était passionnat ! Du coup, j'incite vivement ceux qui habitent du côté de Reims à aller voir Benjamin Bayart lors d'une conférence très similaire. Ce sera jeudi prochain (où nous pourrions peut-être avoir la réponse du Conseil Constitutionnel) à l'université.

Nouvelle d'outre Manche : une commission parlementaire britannique se prononce contre la coupure de l’accès et pointe du doigt l'"industrie culturelle" comme principale responsable de la situation actuelle :

 *La commission parlementaire britannique sur les communications wrote:*   

> Notre conclusion est que les ayant droit sont pour l’essentiel responsables du problème du téléchargement illégal, les industriels de la musique en particulier, pour avoir trop tardé à se mobiliser et à proposer des alternatives légales populaires.

 Last edited by Magic Banana on Sun Oct 18, 2009 5:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Le second lien est le même que le premier, tu peux corriger cela? merci!   :Surprised: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le second lien est le même que le premier, tu peux corriger cela? merci!  

 

Désolé. C'est maintenant corrigé.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Pixys

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Nouvelle d'outre Manche : une commission parlementaire britannique se prononce contre la coupure de l’accès et pointe du doigt l'"industrie culturelle" comme principale responsable de la situation actuelle :
> 
>  *La commission parlementaire britannique sur les communications wrote:*   Notre conclusion est que les ayant droit sont pour l’essentiel responsables du problème du téléchargement illégal, les industriels de la musique en particulier, pour avoir trop tardé à se mobiliser et à proposer des alternatives légales populaires. 

 

Je propose 2 conclusions (au choix, on est encore dans un pays presque libre, donc on peut choisir.)

Les parlementaires britanniques sont plus intelligents que les parlementaires français.

Les parlementaires britanniques en ont des plus grosses que les parlementaires français.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je propose 2 conclusions (au choix, on est encore dans un pays presque libre, donc on peut choisir.)
> 
> Les parlementaires britanniques sont plus intelligents que les parlementaires français.
> ...

 

s/sont plus intelligents/sont moins corrompus

----------

## kernelsensei

Le conseil constitutionnel a validé la loi HADOPI 2 dans sa majeure partie (Seul un article de censuré), ça craint : voir ici (pdf)

----------

## Slashounet

Moui :\

Et pour la forme, le sujet traité différemment par deux journaux :

 *Quote:*   

> lemonde.fr : « Le Conseil constitutionnel censure en partie Hadopi 2 »
> 
> lefigaro.fr : « Les Sages valident la loi Hadopi 2 »

 

/

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Le conseil constitutionnel a validé la loi HADOPI 2 dans sa majeure partie (Seul un article de censuré), ça craint : voir ici (pdf)

 

Effectivement : ça craint. Je vous invite à lire l'analyse de PC Inpact pour les détails.

Des réactions outrées fusent de toute part et valent la peine d'être lues. Voici donc quelques liens et des extraits.

* Reporters sans frontières (qui, par ailleurs, établit un classement des pays suivant leur respect des libertés de la presse et où la France a reculé à la 43ème place notamment à cause d'Hadopi).

 *Reporters Sans Frontières wrote:*   

> La liberté d'expression doit faire l'objet d'une attention toute particulière car c'est bien elle, et non le droit de propriété, qui est en danger aujourd'hui face à une lutte pour la protection des droits d'auteurs qui se trompe de cible.

 

* La Quadrature du Net.

 *Jérémie Zimmermann, porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net. wrote:*   

> C'est un jour bien triste pour les libertés sur Internet en France. Qu'un texte comme l'HADOPI 2 puisse être ainsi validé en dit long sur l'état de nos institutions. Le chemin de croix de l'HADOPI continuera donc pour le gouvernement, qui paiera les conséquences de l'échec inévitable de sa mise en œuvre. Au programme de l'HADOPI, désormais : une note salée pour le contribuable, des condamnations injustes, et la résistance à ces mesures répressives... Les citoyens français n'ont plus qu'à louer des adresses IP dans des pays plus démocratiques.

 

* L'April.

 *Frédéric Couchet, délégué général de l'April wrote:*   

> L'April est abasourdie par cette décision abracadabrantesque du Conseil Constitutionnel. L'April reste fermement opposée à toute intrusion dans les ordinateurs des citoyens et nous réfléchissons aux suites à donner à la décision du conseil.

 

* Lionel Tardy, député de la Haute Savoie (et informaticien).

 *Lionel Tardy wrote:*   

> Les ayants-droit reviendront à la charge dans quelques mois, quand ils se seront aperçus que cette loi ne va leur générer aucun revenu supplémentaire.

 

* Nicolas Sarkozy, réjouit d'être allé "jusqu'au bout", se fend d'un communiqué exceptionnel.

 *Nicolas Sarkozy wrote:*   

> L’art constitue l’expression la plus haute de la civilisation. Il nous revient de faire qu’il existe un internet civilisé.

 

Du côté Européen, Catherine Trautmann a définitivement trahi le mandat que le Parlement lui a confié : l'amendement 138 au paquet Telecom est maintenant neutralisé.

----------

## Magic Banana

Une réaction de plus : celle de Guy Bono, ex-député Européen et auteur de l'amendement 138 au paquet Telecom, dans les colonnes du Monde. Extrait :

 *Guy Bono wrote:*   

> Cette loi ne servira strictement à rien. Elle n'est pas applicable, elle va créer des situations assez particulières, notamment avec les systèmes WiFi, car des personnes qui n'ont pas téléchargé vont se retrouver devant la justice. Le fond du problème de la rémunération des créateurs ne provient pas du téléchargement.
> 
> On nous dit que le problème du téléchargement est que les créateurs n'ont plus de rémunération, mais on sait qu'au final, le problème porte sur les majors qui n'ont pas su adapter leur économie à de nouveaux outils. Certes, le téléchargement y participe, mais pas à la hauteur qu'on nous le fait croire. Si l'on avait mis en place la licence globale et des mesures d'accompagnement, comme le paiement par les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet, je pense que l'on aurait réglé le problème.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Hadopi 2 est maintenant une loi. En effet, elle a été publiée aujourd'hui au Journal Officiel. Un excellent moment pour établir un bilan. C'est ce que propose un livre intitulée La bataille Hadopi (sous double-licence Creative Commons BY-SA et Art Libre). Si vous l'achetez, les bénéfices reviendront à la Quadrature du Net. Cette même Quadrature du Net propose un bilan plus succinct sur son site Web. Les titres des sections résument ce bilan : "Une victoire législative pour Sarkozy; Une défaite juridique pour la riposte graduée; Une victoire idéologique des opposants à Hadopi; Bilan : un grand perdant, l’État de droit". Voilà comment conclut la Quadrature du Net :

 *La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> Ainsi, malgré l’inapplicabilité des lois qui en ont découlé, il faudra retenir de la bataille Hadopi qu’elle aura été le théâtre d’un recul de l’État de droit. Ce recul se poursuivra-t-il jusqu’à la bascule ? Ou parviendra-t-on à inverser le mouvement ? Rendez-vous aux prochaines batailles !

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le Conseil, méprisant le vote de 88% du Parlement pour l'amendement 138 au Paquet Telecom (un amendement faisant de l'accès à Internet une liberté fondamentale dont on ne peut pas priver un citoyen sans intervention d'un juge), a fait une proposition destinée à remplacer cet amendement. Les deux négotiateurs (Catherine Trautmann et Alejo Vidal-Quadras) délégués par le Parlement sont en train de le trahir :
> 
>  *Philippe Aigrain, co-fondateur de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   Ce revirement ébranle de façon inquiétante le pouvoir du Parlement. Il révèle un profond manque de transparence et de crédibilité démocratique des institutions européennnes. Les négociateurs, guidés par Catherine Trautmann, ont décidé d'ignorer le mandat qu'ils ont reçu de la délégation parlementaire et d'accepter une base de négociation qui réduit la protection des libertés des citoyens en comparaison des garanties offertes par la Convention Européenne des Droits de l'Homme.  
> 
>  *Jérémie Zimmermann, co-fondateur et porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   Lorsque le Parlement a par deux fois adopté l'amendement 138, il a clairement affirmé que le libre accès à Internet faisait partie intégrante des libertés fondamentales, et qu'il ne pouvait être restreint sans une décision préalable d'un juge. Mme Trautmann et M. Vidal-Quadras viennent d'accepter que les États membres puissent restreindre les libertés des citoyens selon leur bon vouloir. Cette manœuvre scandaleuse pourrait ouvrir la porte à la mise en place de 'ripostes graduées', de discriminations sur les contenus ou encore le filtrage arbitraire du Net partout en Europe 

 

Les choses se sont améliorées ces derniers jours et on peut parler d'une victoire à l'échelon européen :

 *Amendement 138 au paquet Telecom wrote:*   

> Les mesures prises par les Etats Membres concernant l'accès des utilisateurs finaux (d'internet) ou l'utilisation de services et d'applications à travers des réseaux de communication électroniques doivent respecter les droits et libertés fondamentaux des personnes privées, tels que garanties par la Convention Européenne pour la Protection des Droits de l'Homme et des Libertés Fondamentales et par les principes généraux du droit communautaire. Toutes mesures concernant l'accès de l'utilisateur final ou l'utilisation de services et d'applications à travers des réseaux de communications qui restreignent ces droits et libertés fondamentaux ne peuvent être imposées que si elles sont appropriées, proportionnés et nécessaires dans une société démocratique, et leur mise en oeuvre doit être sujette à des garanties procédurales adéquates en conformité avec la Convention Européenne de PRotection des Droits de l'Homme et des Libertés Fondamentales et les principes généraux du Droit communautaire, notamment le droit à une protection judiciaire effective et à un procès équitable. Conformément, ces mesures ne pourraient être prises uniquement qu'en respect du principe de la présomption d'innocence et du droit à la vie privée. Une procédure préalable juste et impartiale doit être garantie, y compris le droit d'être entendu par la ou les personnes concernées sujettes au besoin de conditions et de modalités procédurales appropriées en cas d'urgence dûment justifiée conformément à la Convention Européenne de Protection des Droits de l'Homme et des Libertés Fondamentales. Le droit à un contrôle judiciaire effectif et en temps raisonnable doit être garanti.

 

Mais l'"industrie culturelle", qui ne connait pas de frontières, passe à l'échelon mondial ! L'Accord international de Commerce Anti-Contrefaçon (ACTA) vient d'être discuté à Séoul dans la plus grande opacité ("secret défense" !). Mais il y a eu une fuite. Julien L., pour Numerama, résume le document ainsi :

 *Julien L. pour Numerama wrote:*   

> L'ACTA prévoit un régime de responsabilité renforcée pour les intermédiaires techniques. En effet, le statut actuel qui prévaut en Europe comme en Amérique du Nord n'engage la responsabilité des hébergeurs et des fournisseurs d'accès que s'ils ne retirent pas rapidement des contenus illicites, après notification. L'ACTA devrait  donc modifier cette donne en obligeant les différents intermédiaires à filtrer ou bloquer des contenus protégés par le droit d'auteur.
> 
> Les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet auraient également l'obligation de déconnecter immédiatement les internautes qui violent régulièrement les droits d'auteur. Une protection renforcée des DRM, les fameuses mesures techniques de protection, est également envisagée, en allant plus loin que le traité de l'Organisation mondiale de la propriété intellectuelle de 1996 qui était à l'origine de la loi DADVSI en France.

 

Revenons en France où le gouvernement, toujours aussi pressé, nous promet les décrets d'applications d'Hadopi pour le mois prochain. On va donc bientôt savoir coment fonctionneront les moucharts filtrants. Toutefois, le ministère de la culture semble avoir oublié son discours sur la prévention. En effet, le nom de domaine jaimelesartistes.fr, qui hébergeait un site pro-Hadopi facturé aux contribuables entre 50000 et 85000€, n'a pas été renouvelé (coût du renouvellement : 12€). Du coup, d'autres l'ont racheté... et ils sont manifestement très proches de la Quadrature du Net !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Aaaahhhhh une bonne crise de rire de bon matin, merci Magic. Je savais qu'on avait des boulets au ministère de la culture, mais alors à ce point là   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Magic Banana

5,3 millions d'euros. C'est certainement bien trop peu pour prétendre fliquer Internet. Mais ça représente quand même une somme ! Qui va en pâtir ? D'autres autorités pourtant bien plus utiles : la Haute Autorité de lutte contre les discriminations et pour l'égalité (-20%), le Conseil supérieur de l'audiovisuel (qui annonce qu'"il n'y aura simplement pas d'extension de la TNT à l'outre-mer comme nous l'a ordonné le gouvernement"), la Commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés (qui perd 307 843 euros), la Commission d'accès aux documents administratifs, le Comité consultatif national d'éthique et la Commission nationale consultative des droits de l'homme. Question de priorité...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Pendant ce temps, dans la plus grande opacité, l'industrie culturelle édicte le futur traité internationnal ACTA :

 *Glyn Moody wrote:*   

> That is, the US isn't even sharing with its ACTA partners the “basically finalised” draft of the Internet chapter. Why? Because of “internal consultations” with “a number of private stakeholders”, who are essentially calling the shots – or at least, some of them: the scare quotes around the word “freedom” makes plain the attitude of the ACTA crowd to people who dare to stand up for Internet end users' rights in opposition to the commercial interests of the copyright crowd. The only ones that really count are representatives from the media industries, who are among the very few being granted access to ACTA documents, and being allowed to influence their drafting.
> 
> The real reason these discussions are being held in secret is not “security” but because the outcry over them would be much greater were the proposals out in the open. It's a blatant attempt to slip hugely-damaging clauses into the treaty without the little people like you and me noticing until it's too late.

 

EDIT : PC Inpact résume le peu que l'on sait sur l'ACTA.

----------

## Magic Banana

Un petit message pour clôturer l'année Hadopi... et pour rigoler un peu. Vous vous rappelez que l'UMP avait été condamnée pour avoir utiliser, en enfreignant le droit d'auteur, un morceau de musique du groupe MGMT lors d'un congrès. Ils vont l'être encore plus lourdement à cause du (fameux par son ridicule sans borne) LibDub auquel la majorité du gouvernement à participer. En effet, l'interprète et le producteur s'étaient dit hostiles à une utilisation politique de la nouvelle version de "changer le monde". L'interprète souhaite que l'argent touché suite à ce procès aille à une association caritative... et l'UMP, pourtant dans le siège de l'accusé, refuse ces conditions et veut que cet argent aille dans la poche de la Sacem (encore ?!) qui n'a strictement rien à voir ici. En effet, la Sacem défend les auteurs, les compositeurs et les éditeurs. Pas les interprètes.

Si vous voulez rire entre informaticiens, l'Epitech organise, le 14 janvier 2010 dans la région parisienne, une conférence sur le thème "Hadopi, à l'épreuve de la sécurité informatique".

Moins drôle : les compositions des différentes autorités liées au droit d'auteur. Vous savez déjà que lors des débats au sujet de l'Hadopi, l'amendement visant à y faire siéger la CNIL avait été refusé. Vous trouverez derrière ce lien les personnes qui siègerons à l'Hadopi (ceux qui se sont acharnés à défendre cette loi en ignorants tous ses défauts sont récompensés : c'est beau la politique...). Mais il ne faut pas oublié un autre groupe : la Commission Copie Privée ! Et oui : la copie privée numérique est maintenant interdite mais la taxe qui va avec (pour dédommager les pertes liées à cet usage interdit et bientôt traqué par l'Hadopi ?!) continue à augmenter ! Pourquoi ? Parce que la commission a été constituée comme vient de l'être l'Hadopi : de sorte que les décisions prises soient celles de personnes qui ne travaillent absolument pas pour la République mais pour l'industrie musicale et cinématographique. D'ailleurs l'UFC Que Choisir (la plus grande association de consommateurs, par ailleurs en faveur d'un mécanisme de type licence globale) vient d'être évincée de cette commission.

Enfin, pour finir cette année 2009 avec un bilan, les entrées au cinéma sont, cette année, en augmentation de 5% par rapport à l'année dernière... où elles étaient déjà en augmentation de 7% par rapport à 2007. Tout cela dans un contexte de crise et sans Hadopi. Maintenant rappelez vous le chiffre de 450 000 films échangés chaque jour sur Internet qui était brandi de nombreuses fois lors des débats comme une preuve de la future extinction du Cinéma si Hadopi n'était pas votée... Je suis persuadé que les chiffres des places de concert doivent suivre la même tendance.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je me permets de déterrer ce fil car, cocorico (?!), certains veulent exporter la Hadopi en Belgique. Tremblez ! Qui est assez fou pour recommander un tel système inapplicable, inefficace, cher, injuste et, surtout, anti-social ? Il s'agit du sénateur Philippe Monfils.

Il va déposer ce projet de loi  qui reprend mot pour mot le discours des industriels de la culture. Par exemple, il affirme en préambule que "95 % du marché de la musique numérique est illégal" et présente cela comme la cause unique de ceci : "le chiffre d’affaires du marché numérique, l’industrie du disque subit une perte de 39 % (de 175 millions d’euros en 2000 à 106 millions d’euros en 2008)". On remarquera que ce projet de loi n'aborde absolument pas la manière de constater une infraction. Comme en France, une fois l'infraction constatée, le FAI devrait donner toutes les données sur l'usager, notamment l'adresse e-mail qui permettrait d'avertir l'internaute (sans lui préciser l'œuvre on lui reproche d'avoir téléchargée), puis, si de nouvelles infraction sont constatées on aurait les amendes (jusqu'à 1000€) et les suspensions de connexion où l'on continue à payer son FAI. Au fait la Hadopi belge s'appellerait "Conseil de la protection des droits d’auteur sur Internet" et serait composée de "2 représentants du Ministre ayant l’Economie dans ses attributions, 6 représentants des ayants-droits, 2 représentants des titulaires, 2 représentants des fournisseurs d’accès, 2 représentants de l’industrie des moyens technologiques de communication, 2 avocats spécialisés en matière de droit d’auteur et d'1 représentant de la commission de la protection de la vie privée".

Si vous ne voulez pas lire tout le projet de loi, vous pouvez au moins lire cet article du journal Le Soir. On y apprend une bonne nouvelle : les sénateurs Benoît Hellings et Freya Piryns (et d'autres ?) militent, quant à eux, pour une licence globale.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bah. Je n'y crois pas.

Avez-vous eu des applications de HADOPI pour le moment ?

Pour info, les disques durs sont désormais taxés pour la copie privée d'oeuvres phonographiqes. Tous.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avez-vous eu des applications de HADOPI pour le moment ?
> 
> 

 

C'est censé entrer en application en Avril il me semble. Donc normal que personne n'ait encore rien eu. 

Sinon ce n'est pas parce qu'on "a rien" que ce genre de lois ne sert pas les desseins des gens qui l'ont proposés, c-a-d surveiller ce qu'on fait sur le net.

----------

## xaviermiller

En Belgique, ça ne passera pas.

Tout simplement parce que les différents pouvoirs sont indépendants, que le Parlement fait (relativement) bien son boulot, et qu'il n'y a pas un président qui peut forcer les choses.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> En Belgique, ça ne passera pas.
> 
> Tout simplement parce que les différents pouvoirs sont indépendants, que le Parlement fait (relativement) bien son boulot, et qu'il n'y a pas un président qui peut forcer les choses.

 

Tant mieux.

Mais en France le président n'a pas forcé les choses, c'est là le problème. Il n'a pas utilisé son pouvoir pour faire accepter la loi. Le gvt a la majorité au parlement, hop les parlementaires rattaché à ce gvt disent oui à toutes les lois proposées, sans réfléchir. (Et quand une loi est acceptée c'est vrai le président actuel s'octroie le "succès" comme si ça venait de lui. Battage médiatique tout moisi comme il sait faire quoi... Par contre quand le conseil constitutionnel a rejeté la première mouture, ah c'était de la faute de la ministre bien entendu!)

Merci le système des "partis", majorité au parlement = gouvernement = on fait tout ce que bon nous semble. (et le "coq" en haut se pavane)

----------

## xaviermiller

En Belgique, il n'y a pas que un parti au pouvoir, mais une coalition, qui est différente pour l'état, les régions les communautés...

Et nous sommes hyper-tâtillons sur la protection de la vie privée.

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour info, les disques durs sont désormais taxés pour la copie privée d'oeuvres phonographiqes. Tous.

 

Disques durs externes !

Moi, j'ai ressorti mon tournevis ...  :Wink: 

Au fait : les blu-rays ne sont pas concernés non plus !   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah ? Merci pour l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

Complément d'info : texte de l'Arrêté royal  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Vu que les CD étaient taxés, c'est "logique" de le faire pour les médias amovibles.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je fais remonter de nouveau ce fil pour le vote, hier, de la loi LOPPSI 2 par l'Assemblée Nationale. Le rapport avec Hadopi ? On connait maintenant quelles fonctionalités le pouvoir politique pourrait demander aux mouchards que l'on veut nous imposer (pour être épargné des nombreux faux-positifs qu'Hadopi générera) ! En effet, avec LOPPSI, la police pourra légalement s’introduire dans nos ordinateurs (y compris par installation à distance, et à notre insu, des mouchards) et nous espionner (y compris via l'enregistrement de tous les caractères saisis au clavier et de toutes les images affichées sur l’écran). Une simple présomption de délit suffit.

La LOPPSI 2 c'est aussi des listes noires de sites Web pédophiles qui devront être bloqués par tous les FAI. Selon Christian Aghroum, commissaire divisionnaire, chef de l’OCLCTIC, le blocage est « une bulle de protection, sorte de contrôle parental national [qui] va permettre à l’internaute de naviguer librement sans être assailli par des images plus que douteuses ». Ça vous arrive souvent , vous, de tomber par hasard sur un site pédophile ?!

PC Inpact liste la plupart des points de la LOPPSI 2 liés à Internet. Car la LOPPSI 2 c'est encore des tas d'autres choses sans grand rapport les unes avec les autres. Citons par exemple :

 *Marc Rees pour PC Inpact wrote:*   

> Une infraction à lieu près d’une banque et voilà la police autorisée à analyser la liste de tous les mobiles qui ont passé un appel à partir d’une borne située à proximité, les références GPS des voitures en circulation dans les alentours, les numéros de CB utilisés pour payer ou retirer de l’argent, le tout croisé avec tous les fichiers possibles comme ceux détenus par les autres administrations et tous les opérateurs privés, ou sur les réseaux internet. On veut aller très vite et ratisser très large. 

 

Tout cela ne vous rappelle rien ?

 *George Orwell dans 1984 wrote:*   

> Big Brother is watching you.

 

----------

## kwenspc

Le mieux c'est que ça n'aura que des effets pervers, si j'ose dire, du côté des vrais malfaiteurs: ils vont mieux se protéger sur le net, mieux se cacher, etc... 

Comme toujours, les législateurs: 10 à 20 ans de retard sur la technologie. (du moins si on s'en tient au but "officiel" de lutter contre la criminalité...)

----------

## bivittatus

Article concernant la Freebox et...hadopi???

----------

## Magic Banana

Ce qui fait l'actualité aujourd'hui, c'est surtout l'ACTA. Suite à la septième réunion qui a eu lieu, toujours dans la plus grande opacité, le mois dernier à Mexico, un document de synthèse des positions états-unienne (qui mènent la danse) vient de fuiter. Et les États-Unis ne plaisante plus du tout puisqu'ils viennent de condamner à deux ans de prison ferme (!!!) un de ses citoyens qui pratiquait le screening et chez qui on a retrouvé des films téléchargés depuis Internet. Revenons en à l'ACTA. Grâce à la fuite, nous en savons plus sur l'ACTA et Numerama nous en fait une FAQ. Résumons les différents points : objectif "riposte graduée" se terminant par la coupure de la connexion, filtrage/blocage de sites, davantage de protection des DRM et, surtout, de nouvelles responsabilités pénales pour les intermédiaires techniques comme les FAI mais aussi les développeurs de logiciels qui pourraient servir à l'échange de contenus soumis au droit d'auteur. La Quadrature du Net vient de réagir. Voilà notamment une citation de son porte parole :

 *Jérémy Zimmermann wrote:*   

> Ce document montre que l'ACTA vise à imposer à Internet une régulation dictée par les industries américaines du divertissement. Les sanctions civiles et pénales pourraient rompre radicalement l'équilibre atteint par la législation européenne sur les opérateurs Internet. Les négociateurs européens  doivent s'opposer à ce contournement du processus démocratique visant à mettre Internet sous surveillance totale par des acteurs privés.

 

Et justement, l'Union Européenne fait parler d'elle sur le sujet. En bien et en mal. En bien (de notre point de vue) parce que le contrôleur Européen à la protection des données (CEPD, EDPS en anglais) vient de publier un document absolument jouissif de bout en bout. Je vous invite, pour cette raison, très vivement à le lire. Ça fait plaisir de lire des positions aussi bien fondées de la part du politique. Juste quelques points pris quasiment aléatoirement (le reste étant du même tonneau) :

* Collectionner des adresse IP va à l'encontre du droit à la vie privée :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> In the EDPS view, the monitoring of Internet user's behaviour and further collection of their IP addresses amounts to an interference with their rights to respect for their private life and their correspondence; in other words, there is an interference with their right to private life. This view is in line with the case law of the European Court of Human Rights.

 

* La riposte graduée est disproportionnée :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> The EDPS wishes to emphasise the far-reaching nature of the imposed measures. The following elements must be mentioned in this regard:
> 
> (i) the fact that the (unnoticed) monitoring would affect millions of individuals and all users, irrespective of whether they are under suspicion.
> 
> (ii) the monitoring would entail the systematic recording of data, some of which may cause people to be brought to civil or even criminal courts; furthermore, some of the information collected would therefore qualify as sensitive data under Article 8 of Directive 95/46 which requires stronger safeguards.
> ...

 

* La remise en cause même du postulat de départ selon lequel l'échange hors-marché de contenus soumis au droit d'auteur cause la ruine de l'"industrie" culturelle :

 *Quote:*   

> The EDPS is not convinced that the benefits of the measures outweigh the impact on the fundamental rights of individuals. The protection of copyright is an interest of right holders and of society. However, the limitations on the fundamental rights do not seem justified, if one balances the gravity of the interference, i.e. the scale of the privacy intrusion as highlighted by the above elements, with the expected benefits, deterring the infringement of intellectual property rights involving - for a great part - small scale intellectual property infringements. As indicated by the Opinion of Advocate General Kokott in Promusicae: "It is ... not certain that private file sharing, in particular when it takes place without any intention to make a profit, threatens the protection of copyright sufficiently seriously to justify recourse to this exception. To what extent private file sharing causes genuine damage is in fact disputed".

 

* Plus fort : la forte incitation à l'étude des alternatives économiques comme la licence gloable :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> Furthermore, it is unclear whether any serious thought has been given to alternative economic business models which would not involve the systematic monitoring of individuals. For example, if copyright holders demonstrate their losses due to P2P usage, right holders and ISPs might, for example, trial differentiated Internet access subscriptions where part of the price for a subscription with unlimited access is distributed to copyright holders.

 

* La conscience de la dérive 1984 d'un tel accord :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> The EDPS is furthermore concerned not only about the privacy and data protection impact of three strikes Internet disconnection policies but also about their spill over effects. If three strike Internet disconnection policies are allowed, they could be a slippery slope towards legitimizing even more massive surveillance of Internet users' activities, in different areas and for different purposes.

 

* Les problèmes liés à l'échange internationale de données sensibles et plus encore vers des organisations privées :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> The EDPS presumes that ACTA will not only foresee cooperation between public authorities, but that it will also give enforcement tasks to private organisations (such as ISPs, copyright holders' organisations, etc.). In the latter case, the conditions and level of involvement of private organisations in the enforcement of IPR must be carefully assessed, in the sense that ACTA measures should not give a de facto right to ISPs and IP right-holder organisations to monitor users' behaviour online. Furthermore, the processing of personal data by private organisations in the context of law enforcement should only take place upon an appropriate legal basis. It is also important to clarify whether private organisations will be obliged to cooperate with the police and the extent of such cooperation. This should in any case be limited only to "serious crimes", the definition of which will also need to be laid down precisely since not all infringements of IPR shall be considered as being serious crimes.

 

* La première des conclusions épingle l'opacité des discussions autour de l'ACTA :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> The EDPS strongly encourages the European Commission to establish a public and transparent dialogue on ACTA, possibly by means of a public consultation, which would also help ensuring that the measures to be adopted are compliant with EU privacy and data protection law requirements.

 

Et pourquoi parle-t-on aussi de l'Union Européenne en mal me demanderez-vous (si la jouissance à la lecture du rapport de la CEPD ne vous a pas fait perdre le fil de mon message) ? Et bien parce que la Commission n'a pas demandé l'avis de la CEPD ! Mais elle le donne quand-même à notre grand bonheur (ce point est dans le même rapport et a été traduit par PC Inpact d'où le français) :

 *Peter Hustinx, directeur de la CEPD wrote:*   

> Le CEPD regrette qu'il n'ait pas été consulté par la Commission européenne sur le contenu d'un accord qui soulève des questions importantes en matière de droits fondamentaux, en particulier le droit à la confidentialité et à la protection des données. Dans ce contexte, il note avec préoccupation le fait que peu d'informations aient été rendues publiques sur les négociations en cours.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans cet article de Numerama on apprend que "c'est la présidence française de l'UE, en 2008, qui a poussé pour l'extension de l'ACTA sur le terrain de la lutte anti-piratage, et pour la protection des négociations par le secret le plus absolu". C'est une citation de Guerric Poncet, journaliste nouvelles technologies pour Le Point, qui montre à quel point M. Nicolas Sarkozy aime son Hadopi. Au point de la vouloir à une échelle internationale. Entende-nous bien, il aime la première version (anticonstitutionnelle) de la loi où ce sont des organisation privées qui surveillent le Net. Pas la seconde où l'on doit passer par le pouvoir judiciaire avant de couper.

Cette fois encore, le Parlement Européen résiste. En tout cas, quatre députés Européens dont une socio-démocrate française, Françoise Castex, ont soumis une déclaration s'opposant à l'ACTA. Pour qu'elle soit acceptée, elle doit être signée, d'ici trois mois, par une majorité d'eurodéputés. À nous de jouer ! Contactons-les ! La Quadrature du Net nous y invite :

 *Jérémie Zimmermann, porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> Cette déclaration écrite exprime de réelles inquiétudes concernant le contournement du processus démocratique et les risques que l'ACTA représente pour les libertés fondamentales. Il s'agit d'une occasion importante pour les citoyens d'agir contre l'ACTA et de protéger Internet. Chaque citoyen européen qui aime le Net doit contacter les eurodéputés de son pays et les inciter à signer cette déclaration écrite.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Revenons à notre flicage national du réseau des réseaux. Notre gouvernement ne fait que peu de cas de ce qu'il y a dans la Constitution de notre République. Premièrement un nouvel article de loi remet sur le tapis ce que le Conseil Constitutionnel a censuré à savoir la possibilité, dans le cadre de l'ordonnance pénal (réponse automatique à une infraction du type excès de vitesse mais qui a été étendu, ce qui est une aberration, au partage de contenu soumis au droit d'auteur), de verser des dommages et intérêts aux ayant-droit. Deuxièmement, le premier décret d'application d'Hadopi, publié dimanche dernier au Journal Officiel, nous apprend que seul le partage de fichiers en P2P sera surveillé par Hadopi. Là encore, cette focalisation sur une technologie avait été refusée par le Conseil Constitutionnel en 2006. Je suis sûr que vous pressentez les conséquences sur les usages. Et bien sachez que les internautes n'ont pas même attendu cette annonce pour délaisser les réseaux P2P au profit d'autres moyens d'accéder à des oeuvres soumises au droit d'auteur. En effet, une étude récente montre que c'est déjà le cas !

 *L'étude wrote:*   

> La réduction du nombre d’internautes qui utilisent les réseaux peer-to-peer s’est donc accompagnée d’une hausse des autres formes de piratage non prises en compte par la loi Hadopi (+27%). Cet accroissement fait plus que compenser la diminution du nombre d’utilisateurs des réseaux Peer-to-Peer

 

Cette même étude confirme aussi ce qui avait déjà été montré auparavant à savoir le rôle positif des échanges hors-marchés pour l'économie de la culture. Alors que 17 % seulement des "non pirates" disent acheter de la musique ou des films sur Internet, ils sont 47 % chez les P2Pistes. D'où la conclusion :

 *L'étude wrote:*   

> Supprimer l’accès Internet à ces pirates risque de réduire sensiblement la taille du marché des biens culturels numériques.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Allez l'Europe ! Je sais : je radote. Mais le Parlement Européen le mérite. Les députés ont refusé, mercredi dernier, par 613 voix contre 13 (!!) que l'ACTA se fasse sans eux.

 *Sandrine Bélier (Verts) wrote:*   

> Tenir le Parlement à l’écart va à l’encontre des règles de transparence et de codécision prévues par le Traité de Lisbonne adopté en décembre dernier, a ainsi déclaré l’eurodéputée française. Une situation d’autant plus injustifiable que ces négociations touchent à des sujets aussi sensibles que l’accès aux savoirs, la protection de la vie privée, la neutralité du Net ou le respect des droits fondamentaux.

 

Sinon, je viens de découvrir que l'édito du Monde diplomatique de ce mois traite de l'ACTA. Quelqu'un a lu ce numéro ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Communiqué de presse wrote:*   

> Ce jeudi 18 mars, Act Up-Paris, April et la Quadrature du Net rencontrent Patrice Guyot et Jean-Philippe Muller de la DGTPE (direction générale du trésor et de la politique économique) concernant l'accord ACTA (anti-counterfeiting trade agreement). Act Up-Paris, April et la Quadrature du Net dénoncent cet accord négocié dans la plus grand opacité et les menaces globales qu'il fait peser sur l'accès aux médicaments, le logiciel libre, et les libertés individuelles sur Internet. Les associations interpellent le gouvernement pour demander une position officielle de la France.

 

Pendant ce temps, outre-manche, l'Hadopi Française fait des émules. Un projet de loi similaire a, en effet, été voté par la Chambre des Lords..

----------

## kwenspc

Qu'ils continuent: avec l'explosion du sans-fil connecté ou non sur internet, (réseaux ad-hoc, 3g, etc...) ils vont jamais pouvoir suivre. Et ça n'ira qu'à l'encontre de la bonne marche de l'économie "numérique".  Sans parler du fait que la connectivités sera chiffrées pour le moindre truc, ils peuvent toujours essayer...

Cela dis c'est assez pitoyable de les voir foulés les droits pour imposer des mesures stupides et n'intéressant qu'une minorité.

----------

## Magic Banana

L'entretien avec la DGTPE au sujet de l'ACTA a bien eu lieu. Elle n'a fait que raviver les inquiétudes des associations qui nous défendent :

 *Marc Rees pour PC INpact wrote:*   

> Nous avons pu contacter hier soir Jérémie Zimmermann, porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net et Alix Cazenave, de l’April pour obtenir leur avis après cette rencontre. Sentiment commun : le gouvernement français a été incapable d’apporter les garanties minimales destinées à désamorcer les risques d’ACTA. La DGTPE a préféré promettre que le texte négocié ne dépassera pas le cadre de "l'acquis communautaire", ce qui contredit de nombreuses analyses des documents fuités et dans le même temps, remettrait en cause la nécessité même de négocier cet accord.

 

Pendant ce temps, en Grande Betagne, on apprend qu'un sondage, commandé par le FAI TalkTalk, donne 80% d'internautes qui se tourneraient vers du P2P chiffré. Ça va être coton de se battre contre le véritable terrorisme communiquant via Internet. Rappelons-nous de se qu'écrivait un expert en sécurité d'Orange :

 *Philippe Maltere wrote:*   

> Le bon père de famille va prendre l'habitude de chiffrer toutes ces données même de messagerie grâce à des logiciels toujours plus puissants et de plus en plus faciles à utiliser, avec en plus une recherche d'anonymisation plus forte grâce à des réseaux de type TOR ou I2P encore plus faciles d'accès (...) Les communications très majoritairement chiffrées vont faire passer l'état d'Internet de difficilement contrôlable à totalement incontrôlable.

 

Toujours en Grande Bretagne un artiste reprend, pour s'en moquer, la chanson "Home Taping Is Killing Music" (l'enregistrement maison tue la musique) qu'avait lancé l'industrie du disque pour mobiliser l'opinion sur les dangers de l'enregistrement de musique sur les cassettes audio. Voilà comment les paroles sont complétées :

 *Dan Bull wrote:*   

> La couture maison tue la mode, la cuisine maison tue le fast food, le lit maison tue les hôtels, et les temps de paix tuent la vente d'armes (...) comme quand les gramophones ont tué l'éditeur, après que l'édition a tué l'orchestre.

 

Pourquoi évoquer autant la Grande Bretagne ? Déjà parce qu'il sont en passe d'imiter la Hadopi Française. Ensuite parce que, dans ces deux pays, des cabinets d'avocats voient dans ces lois un bon moyen de faire chanter les internautes :

 *Guillaume Champeau pour Numerama wrote:*   

> La même méthode a été employée dans différents pays, et notamment en Grande-Bretagne par l'intermédiaire du cabinet Davenport Lyons. Comme en France avec l'affaire Techland, il a été rapidement découvert que beaucoup d'internautes étaient accusés à tort, comme l'a récemment dénoncé  l'association de consommateurs britannique Which.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Commençons par Hadopi. La société TMG annonce la surveillance de 200 films par an. Le discours repose toujours sur les chiffres de l'industrie culturelle et l'adresse IP est toujours présentée comme un identifiant fiable. Par ailleurs, on apprend que les producteurs voient la LOPPSI 2 comme un moyen, par simple amendement, d'étendre aux contenus soumis au droit d'auteur,ce qui est prévu pour la pornographie pédophile :

 *Un producteur, dans le magazine Capital, wrote:*   

> Un simple amendement à ce texte [LOPPSI 2] permettrait d’inclure les sites qui ne respectent pas le droit d’auteur.

 

 *Jérome Roger, directeur général de la SPPF (un syndicat de producteurs) wrote:*   

> Bien évidemment, les solutions de filtrage qui pourraient être déployées à cette occasion [la LOPPSI 2] devraient faire l’objet d’une réflexion à l’égard des contenus, dans le cadre de la propriété intellectuelle.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Il va bien falloir que Free nous explique que, si c’est possible pour la pédophilie, c’est peut-être possible pour des contenus illégaux de musique.

 

En effet, Free fait de la résistance. Le FAI veut une indemnisation pour chaque adresse IP demandée. Si l''article R. 213-1 du code de procédure pénale est suivi, cela représente 8,50€ par adresse. Xavier Niel (PDG de Free) avance une facture de 70 millions d'euros par an.

Côté ACTA, l'accord, dans son état actuel, a fuit. En Europe, le rapport Marielle Gallo (eurodéputée française et UMP) représente le terreau parfait accueillir l'ACTA et la directive IPRED 2. L'IPRED 2, qui, bien sûr, suit l'IPRED 1 (rédigée par Janelly Fourtou, eurodéputée et épouse du PDG de Vivendi Universal), cherche à favoriser une répression automatique (sans passage par un juge) du partage hors-marché d'œuvres. Heureusement, d'autres eurodéputés sont là pour résister ! Ils ont notamment déposé 120 amendements au rapport Gallo.

Passons enfin à quelques petites histoires. En Italie, un miroir de Pirate Bay a été fermé par la plus haute juridiction de ce pays. Au contraire, en Espagne, un juge explique que « les réseaux P2P, comme moyens de transmission de données entre particuliers utilisateurs d'Internet, ne violent pas les droits d'auteurs protégés par la Loi sur la Propriété Intellectuelle ». Enfin, en France, l'UMP, toujours aussi nulle techniquement (que ce soit pour écrire des lois constitutionnelles ou pour se faire une publicité respectant la législation) a été condamnée pour atteinte au droit à l'image dans son fameux lip dub.

----------

## Magic Banana

Après les prix Nobel d'économie, deux économistes espagnols expliquent que, certes les ventes de support physiques diminuent, mais les ventes de musiques numériques et, bien plus encore, les entrées dans les concerts rapportent de plus en plus. Globalement l'industrie de la musique engrange de plus en plus d'argent. Seulement voilà, ce sont surtout les artistes qui gagnent cet argent ! Pas tellement les maisons de disques, encore moins les distributeurs ou la SGAE (l'équivalent de la SACEM en Espagne)... ceux-là même qui prétendent défendre les artistes en voulant surveiller et condamner des internautes. Ceux-là aussi qui ne redistribuent l'argent qu'aux superstars :

 *Prof. Pablo Fernández et Michele Boldrin wrote:*   

> Les 600 artistes qui, selon la SGAE, détiennent 75% des droits de reproduction de la musique protégée par l'organisme, sont précisément ceux qui n’ont pas besoin de droits exclusifs. Il pourrait même être plus rentable économiquement pour eux d’offrir gratuitement leur musique puisqu’ils ont d’autres façons de gagner de l’argent plus efficaces [que la vente de CD-Audio].

 

Autre sujet : vous savez que Michel Barnier est maintenant commissaire Européen. En parlant du rapport Gallo (cf. mon dernier message), il s'est illustré par la phrase suivante :

 *Michel Barnier wrote:*   

> Le vol d’un DVD ou d’un CD dans un magasin ne peut être traité différemment du piratage du même film ou du même morceau de musique sur Internet.

 

Mieux, il reprend, devant la commission, des chiffres bidonnés tout droit venus d'un lobby privé. À l'heure de l'ACTA, ce n'est pas le moment de propager ces absurdités. L'ACTA qui ne serait pas qu'un traité mais une véritable organisation internationale ! En effet, les négociations, qui n'impliquent pas tous les pays de l'ONU (faute de l'adhésion de petits pays comme la Chine, l'Inde, le Brésil, l'Argentine, etc.). Ce ne serait donc ni l'Organisation Mondiale de la Propriété Intellectuelle, ni l'Organisation Mondiale du Commerce qui s'occuperait du respect de l'ACTA. Contourner toutes les instances internationales pour en créer une à leur botte : voilà la force des lobbies industriels !

----------

## Magic Banana

La cerise sur le gâteau Hadopi : une future extension de la taxe pour copie privée. Elle est en tout cas proposée par la commission présidée par Raphaël Hadas-Lebel. Sont concernés les tablettes multimédias (à la Kindle ou à la iPad), les consoles de jeux vidéo, les Blu-Ray enregistrables et les équipements multimédias des véhicules. Bientôt nous paierons en taxe sur copie privée ce que nous pourrions payer en licence/mécénat global... sauf que nous n'aurons la contre-partie, c'est à dire le droit de partager les œuvres en notre possessions (et encore avec les DRMs...) avec nos amis. Nous serons même sanctionnés par la Hadopi (upgradée à la sauce Loppsi 2) puis par le produit de l'ACTA (?).

 *Guillaume Champeau pour Numerama wrote:*   

> Plus personne ne comprend ce qu'elle [la taxe pour copie privée] est censée compenser. S'il s'agit de compenser les copies des oeuvres achetées dans le commerce, pourquoi le "risque" lié à ces copies n'est-il pas inclu dans le prix des oeuvres ? S'il s'agit, comme tout le monde le sait mais comme la loi interdit de le dire, de compenser les pratiques illicites de téléchargement, pourquoi ne pas légaliser ces pratiques qui donnent lieu à paiement de la part des consommateurs ? Ce qui n'était jusque là d'une hypocrisie est devenu un scandale avec la loi Hadopi. On ne peut pas taxer d'une main ce qu'on pénalise d'une autre.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Signez la déclaration de Wellington pour infléchir les débats sur l'ACTA.

Autre chose. Un rappel à la réalité. Cela fait des années que les entrées au cinéma augmentent significativement (récemment, et malgré la crise, +7% en 2008, +5% en 2009). Nous en sommes à +8% pour le premier semestre 2010 (par rapport au même semestre l'année dernière). Et ceux qui amassent l'argent sont les mêmes qui prétendent qu'ils faut surveiller et sanctionner les internautes car ils tuent le cinéma ?! Les faits s'accordent pourtant, une nouvelle fois, avec les études montrant que les échanges hors-marché d'œuvres ont un rôle positif sur l'économie.

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.boingboing.net/2010/04/13/the-truth-about-acta.html

----------

## Magic Banana

La déclaration de Wellington, que je vous invitais à signer  dans mon dernier message, a été traduite en français.

Je vous parlais aussi de l'extension de la taxe pour copie privée. Dans la même veine, la taxe Cosip (le Compte de soutien à l’industrie des programmes) pourrait être élargie et la TVA sur la téléphonie/télévision des offres triple play pourrait passer de 5,5 à 19,6%. Dans le second cas, il s'agit de financer la carte musique jeune annoncée par Nicolas Sarkozy en suivant les recommandations de la commission présidée par Patrick Zelnik (aussi producteur de Carla Bruni-Sarkozy). Il faudrait voir si, en additionnant toutes ces taxes, nous n'allons pas payer plus que la licence/mécénat globale. Sauf que là, nous n'aurons toujours pas le droit de partager les œuvres librement. Pire, l'argent qui est collecté pour la culture est très mal géré et certains, à la tête des sociétés de gestions collectives, s'en mettent plein les fouilles. C'est la Cour des comptes qui épingle ces organismes. En particulier l'impossible contrôle de leurs compatibilités et les sommes qui se perdent en intermédiaires. Exemples pris dans le rapport :

 *La Cour des comptes wrote:*   

> [Les droits perçus par la SORECOP] sont affectés à l’ADAMI, à la SPEDIDAM, à la SCPA et à la SDRM. Cette dernière en affecte une fraction à son tour aux sociétés d’auteurs : la SACD, la SACEM et la SCAM, tandis que la SCPA opère un reversement à la SCPP et à la SPPF.

 

 *La Cour des comptes wrote:*   

> Une part des moyens en personnel centraux ou régionaux de la SACEM est dévolue à la perception de droits qui, via diverses sociétés intermédiaires, sont destinés aux membres d’autres sociétés. Les reversements qui s’opèrent de ce fait à partir des sociétés amont vers les organismes d’ayants droit trouvent pour contrepartie tout un système de refacturations ou de prélèvements de gestion s’opérant dans l’autre sens en vue de rémunérer les organismes intermédiaires et, en dernière analyse, la prestation technique de collecte confiée aux services de la SACEM.

 

 *La Cour des comptes wrote:*   

> La Commission permanente a dû constater qu’un exercice aussi simple et nécessaire du point de vue de la vérité des tarifs et des coûts s’avérait impossible en l’état actuel de l’information des sociétés elles-mêmes. La SACEM, principal prestataire de services pour le reste des organismes de gestion collective, n’a pu fournir qu’une estimation forfaitaire et globale de la charge de personnel s’y appliquant, et a indiqué qu’elle n’avait pas, jusqu’ici, retenu comme une priorité de sa gestion l’établissement d’une gestion analytique des coûts permettant de fonder avec plus d’exactitude et d’objectivité ses facturations directes ou indirectes à d’autres sociétés. Quant aux sociétés destinataires de ces prestations, aucune d’entre elles n’a été en mesure, au-delà de l’indication des barèmes contractuels des prélèvements auxquels elles sont soumises, de fournir d’évaluation motivée de la charge salariale implicite à ceux-ci.

 

 *La Cour des comptes wrote:*   

> La société s’est cependant déclarée dans l’incapacité de fournir un tableau récapitulant, pour 2007 et 2008, d’une part, les frais de mission, d’autre part, les frais de restauration et de réception qu’elle assume pour chacun de ses cadres dirigeants, pour la raison qu’elle « ne dispose pas d’un suivi analytique par nature de dépenses et par personne en ce qui concerne les dépenses payées par carte.

 

En parlant des dirigeants, le rapport nous apprend que "deux rémunérations (dépassent) 400 000 €, dont l’une très substantiellement". À la SACEM, la moyenne des cinq principales rémunérations brutes est exactement de 363 908€ pour 2008. Plus de 135 000€ à la SCPP. Et ces dirigeants gagnent de plus en plus (alors que ce sont eux qui expliquent que les artistes se meurent) :

 *La Cour des comptes wrote:*   

> Pour l’ensemble des sociétés, la croissance moyenne des (cinq ou dix, selon la taille des sociétés) principales rémunérations a crû d’environ 9 % entre 2005 et 2008, et de près de 10,3 % si l’on s’en tient aux cinq principales d’entre elles pour toutes les sociétés.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

Suite à la pression citoyenne (et aux fuites), une version officielle de l'ACTA vient d'être publiée. Elle est pratiquement identique à la dernière fuite. Le Monde en parle. Ne manquez pas l'entretien avec Jérémy Zimmermann sur la gauche.

 *Jérémy Zimmermann, porte-parole de La Quadrature du Net wrote:*   

> Il n'a jamais été question dans l'ACTA d'imposer la riposte graduée. C'est beaucoup plus subtil et dangereux. Au lieu de l'imposer par la voie législative, comme en France, on va l'induire par les contrats, par le droit privé, sans qu'un Conseil constitutionnel puisse intervenir. On va dire "les intermédiaires techniques sont responsable du contenu stocké et transmis par leurs utilisateurs". Dans la version fuitée en janvier, une note de bas de page disait clairement que l'on pourrait par exemple couper l'accès à Internet. Là ils n'ont plus besoin d'aller aussi loin, c'est les ayants droit qui feront pression sur les opérateurs privés à coup de menaces de procès. C'est une tendance lourde, au Royaume-Uni, le Digital Economy Bill voit la riposte graduée passer dans les contrats. Or comme le dit le Conseil constitutionnel, l'accès à Internet est indispensable à l'exercice de la liberté d'expression. Laisser des entreprises privées restreindre nos libertés, quel que soit l'objectif, ce n'est pas légitime, et encore moins dans ces conditions de négociations où la démocratie représentative n'a pas son mot à dire.

 

Pour faire face, les partis pirates s'organisent en une confédération internationale.

Pendant ce temps, le feuilleton Hadopi va probablement se poursuivre aux forceps (comme d'habitude en somme). Avec beaucoup de  mauvaise foi (infime ambiguïté dans la loi entre les mots "de" et "des"), les premiers e-mails pourraient bientôt partir sans que le moindre logiciel de surveillance (pardon : de "sécurisation") n'ait été labellisé par la Hadopi.

----------

## Magic Banana

La Hadopi se met en place petit à petit (et avec l'argent de nos impôts). Ainsi 13 offres d'emploi ont été publiées et la CNIL a été saisie pour obtenir l'autorisation de commencer la collecte d'adresses IP.

----------

